# Revell electronic mercedes benz 300e police 1/24



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

This thread is for anyone here who owns a 1/24 scale Revell Germany electronic Mercedes 300E police car kit. I myself own this kit, but have yet to build it. 










I am posting this thread to provide accurate real-world references for this car, so that anyone who builds the kit can make their true to the real-life 300E police car.

Below are photos of the real police car. Hope this is of help or use to some of you.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

*HOW COOL IS THAT DUDE*, .....I don't know if I like the color my self,_ FOR A SQUAD CAR _that is,...But its the color is was meant to have is all as you show as well,......
Shouldn't be all that difficult to achieve it as well here for you to get it there from those pictures,....._DONT KNOW_ if I would build this one my self as well,...It has to be kind of rare and a little pricey,..But once again,...
_THAT IS WHAT THERE FOR_, to build after all...


I may start one of my Police car builds along with you if you like, On my thread..We can trade stories if so,...But, like your self, THIS IS ONE OF MY FIELDS OF PASSION in model building,...
And I have some really cool new Kits to show you now as well in this area that I have collected to this point,.......

I Never did pick up that Monaco in that link you sent me as well, BUT IT WAS A NICE ONE dude, I may still do that,....I have quite a few CHP die cast now as well to add to it if I do,....BUT WAIT TELL YOU SEE 
what else I have to show you for cop car kits my friend,..I scored some REALLY NICE ONES just waiting to be shown if you wont to see them that is.. ..

I will post some pictures later in the day on my thread if you like_,....BUT LETS GET BUILDING ON THESE DUDE_,..This is one of the most interesting sections of model building as you well know in my mind as well......
And GREAT Kit by the way,..Got to love a Mercedes Benz ANYWAY you look at it,..I have this same cop car BUT IN A "SUV" as well,..lol...........No they didn't make it like that,..But it is European, and will NOT BE HARD to make it in to one,.....Maybe this same HORRIBLE color as well, I will see what region it should be latter and get back to you on that....




*Ian*


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

Ian,

Thanks! Yeah, I would LOVE to see the CHP cars you have, both plastic and die-cast... whatever they are, I always love CHP vehicles!

I really do want to build at least one of these cars soon, but I am forced to wait until I can find a job, so I can have money for supplies, paint, etc... I've been out of work for 3 years now, so it's very hard for me to devote much time to a hobby that is meant to be relaxing when I'm so stressed out, lol... but yeah, I would love to build the Monaco... I think I will save my 300E kit for when my skills are better, because I have only one of them, and also because I was only able to get the kit because I had a friend living in Germany at the time who was able to win the German ebay auction for me.

Please... show us your CHP collection, Ian!


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

Oddly enough, the decal sheet that comes with the kit does not have markings for the version seen on the box cover, as evidenced with this scan:


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

If that Picture of that you Decal sheet there Bolian, was _JUST A LITTLE SMALLER_,... I could try and capture it and Try and reproduce it here, AS IT STANDS,...... 
It's not showing _ALL OF IT _to me so here, So* IF YOU COULD*, try and make it a Slight bit smaller for me of possible, and I will see if I can capture it on this end,..I may be able to use it in that case,..I CANT SEE IT ALL....

And I don't have anymore New Diecast then I have shown you as far as Police Cars go man,..Or CHP even, Its all in* 1:24 *and *1:25* Models is all, But there are lots of _NEW ONES_ of those, that are waiting to be shown to you is what I was saying,....
But that's ever cooler in my book,...

Its getting a little late on my end now man, After all the work I have had to do today that is, So I will have to shoot for Tomorrow Night and see if I can Dig them all up and Take One Large shot for you here to see what I have found, 
I'm pretty sure I have found MOST OF THEM now, but there are a few I have yet to find I'm sure.....as well as the ones I plan to make _IN TO COP CARS AS WELL_,........And those are _ALL GREAT_.....
But I will get back to you SOON my friend, Count on that,.......I wish to start a new Squad Car build here REAL SOON my self....


It May be possible that I have some extra parts you may need for your build as well,..As far as the slump your in dude,.._YOUR NOT ALONE_, the rest of the nation is _RIGHT NEXT TO YOU MAN_, so hang in there, We Might see better times in the future,....
lol..lol..but *DON'T HOLD ME TO THAT*,....Not if this Post Turtle Get Elected again,. WHERE ALL IN TROUBLE,....._THATS FOR DARN SURE,.._lol...lol...lol...So keep your head up,..No reason to be that down on your self,.._IT'S NOT YOUR FAULT_ for the most part,...




*
Ian*


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

^

Thank you, Ian.

Here is a smaller version of the decal scan above:


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Perfect, I got it,....THINK YOU...




*Ian*


----------

